# That'sMyTank



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

congrats on winning FOTM. maybe, it would be nice to add some pics of your 20 gal? :tongue:


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thank you Thanks, umm the 20 gallon isn't ready to be shown yet. It looks so bad at the moment and very bare. Maybe once the plants comes tommorow i'll take some pictures.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I upgraded a bit, if you have a website and would like to affiliate w/ me. Send me a e-mail and we can work things out. 

Do you guys like the new header? I added a new feature called "roll over", some of you guys may recognize it on many sites. Its basically changes the image swapping it with another one. In this case, my header is a grayscale and when you put your mouse over it, the image is swapped and to the regular colors.

You may notice it on www.greenchapter.com as well.


----------



## kamla (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice website... Jdinh..the roll over function is not working .. 
i tried IE and firefox... i just get the color version..

just a thought.. the main links, could use the roll over function too...


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I took the roll over off just becuase I didn't think it looked too well. I plan on doing roll overs for the buttons another time, but not necessary at this point but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Looks nice , I likr the color scheme but it seems to load pages slowly.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Buck said:


> Looks nice , I likr the color scheme but it seems to load pages slowly.


Yeah I know ... I think its the buttons which I saved as .png files ...


----------



## Pseud (Oct 2, 2005)

Site looks good  Nice work fella


----------



## Salamastre (Jun 19, 2005)

Site looks real good, but it is ver slow.

You can get a speed report and some suggestions by pasting your site url in http://www.websiteoptimization.com/services/analyze/

Your images are WAY too big, just your home page has more than 100k of images.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

yep. Simply cutting down the size, or reducing the number of colors (this can easily be done without sacrificing the look/quality of the picture).
It looks good though. Just remember that even the coolest looking sites will be bypassed by people if they load too slowly. I often find myself leaving sites if they take longer than 15-20 seconds to load(maybe even less). Just something to consider. Very nice look though. I was also thinking that the plant profiles that load up an entirely new page may be improved if clicking on those links just opens a small pop-up window to reduce the number of times the user has to click 'back' on the browser to go look at another...not to mention load times.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

My site is back up and running smooth, had a server crashed last week so everything went black. Now everything is back up and running. If anyone is interested in the template that I have, let me know if you want to purchase the template and domain. I will be creating a new site which includes Bio/Web Design/Aquaria.

Please PM me if you are interested.


----------

